# Best mountains in Illinois



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

HAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Mountains? You mean hills. I dated a girl who worked at Wilmot, other than that I have no interest or knowledge in anything in the Midwest.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

See that shiny cancerous glowing orb in the sky? Look at it and see where it rises and where it sets. When it's setting stare in that direction that's where you'll find mountains. Head that way.


----------



## Eric Durigan (Jul 2, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Mountains? You mean hills. I dated a girl who worked at Wilmot, other than that I have no interest or knowledge in anything in the Midwest.


Haha yea. I didn't want to confuse anybody just in case. But thanks for the reply


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

DENZILOP said:


> I would like to get banned/flamed and generally antagonized for being a trolling piece of shit.
> 
> Noosa beachfront accommodation


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> HAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH


i think you said it all.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

DENZILOP said:


> I would like to know a good place for a beginner to start as well.
> 
> Noosa beachfront accommodation


Denzilop if your serious you'll have to drive up to WI for some "Hills" to ride. 
Family oriented: 
Alpine Valley Closest to Chi-Town
Wilmont
Cascade Dells area
Devils Head
Granite Peak best all around hill
Park oriented:
Tyrol Basin
Sunburst
Little Switzerland
The Rock
Hills in general: 
Nordic Mountain
Christmas mountain
It's what is closest to IL and I'm a believer in ride what you got since I can't afford out west and real hills. Don't forget the UP as well, Black Jack, Big Powder Horn, Ski Brule and Mt Bohemia

Should be enough here for you to choose from :dunno:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

There are 3 that I know of.

Chestnut Mountain: Probably the best one in Illinois proper. Small but on par with anything else in southern Wisconsin except Devil's Head or Cascade. 

Villa Olivia: Close to Chicago, very small and not worth the money for the lift ticket. Lots of parents drop off there kids there for the day, so there's that to deal with also.

Four Lakes: Exceptionally small as well. I have never been there but I had a few fiends that used to go there just to mess around in the terrain park.

Wilmot Mountain: This one is actually just on the other side of the border so I suppose it doesn't count but it's definitely one of the better "close-by" options if you live in Chicagoland. 

I agree with Slyder though, you are better off looking at places in Wisconsin. Alpine valley is OK if you are looking for something a little closer to Chicago. Otherwise, either Cascade or Devil's head would be pretty good for a day trip if you don't mind driving a little more. If you're doing an overnight trip check out Granite Peak or anything in the UP.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Visit this expo in October and it should help with your search -

Welcome - Windy City Ski and Snowboard Show? - Chicago Ski Show - Chicago Snowboard Show


----------



## Peterson (Jul 30, 2013)

Vernon hills are the most attractive place in Illinois. It is a village in Lake Country, Illinois. Must visit there.


----------

